# Martingale Collars...A Necessity?



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

So while we're waiting to hear back regarding the pup we'd like to adopt (read here) I'm entertaining myself by making shopping lists of all the new things I get to buy. Shopaholic anyone?! 

I didn't even realize that GSD's used martingale collars until I was perusing this forum. Our greyhound HAS to have one...they aren't off leash trustworthy, despite a lot of good training, and they back out of their collars easy. 

My question is, do you HAVE to have one for GSD's? Why or why not? Are they just a "good" idea...or only on certain dogs, depending on the shape of their head/neck?

I <3 the martingale collar our greyhound has, but I have always been a sucker for a nice supple leather collar...and that's what I was planning on purchasing for the GSD if we get him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've never used one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I love the martingale collar. I have them for all but 2 of my dogs (because I couldn't find a pattern I liked - collarholic too!) and those two are the ones who aren't going to have a meltdown if they slip their collars. I really like the no-slips for all new dogs and cringe when adopters put a flat or other collar on a dog because sometimes things happen and you want that security, especially in the first couple of months of having a dog. One rescue I volunteer with requires them for all dogs. So I would get one.  Hope things are going to work out for you!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have several and never use them. We used to have a thick custom made one that DH put one on Kenya to take her jogging because she had a habit of getting spooked and I didn't want her to slip a collar and take off on him, but I don't even know where that one is anymore.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The only time I've ever used a martingale is when I had a foster Chinese Shar-Pei. Something about the shape of the head/neck and the wrinkles made him constantly lose his collar before I got a martingale. It was almost like his wrinkles pushed his collars off!

I have been thinking about getting one because the animal-assisted therapy group allows them and I thought it might be good to have a "cute" collar for that but no I've never used one for Bianca or my foster GSDs.

Bianca uses a soft webbing collar in the house, and a 1.5" decorated leather collar from Paco Collars when we go out.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have one for my greyhound, but have never used one on any of my GSDs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

One day when Babsy was about four months old, I was walking her along with her sister Jenna into the PetsMart in Mentor, Ohio. That parking lot has KMart, Fashion Bug, Home Town Buffet also, maybe others. In short it is very busy. 

Something spooked her and she slipped her collar. 

There I was with one puppy on lead, and a leash with collar and tags attached and my scared puppy running naked through a busy parking lot. 

I got her back and nothing bad happened. But that was just the grace of God, because so many things COULD have happened. Since then, I have been a disciple of the martingale. I put a collar with tags on my dog, and the martingale on my leash, and then put that on the dog. There is ALWAYS a martingale attached to my leash. I use no other type of collar to attach the leash to my dog. 

If there is an equipment failure, I either have a dog at the end of my leash, or at least my dog has a collar with tags on them. So far, no problems though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I actually use mine as a safety-collar when he wears his prong.

I have had my really good prong (HS, and properly fitted) break on me for some reason once and I am paranoid now.. lol.

Because the martingale chain is longer than the prong chain, it doesn't interfer with the correction or collar at all.

I hook them up like this:


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My pup went through a short phase of cranky/adolescent collar slipping. Doesn't do it anymore and doesn't spook. Still, when we are out and about he is usually on a harness or prong collar.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Where's a good place to get a martingale? We have had a couple of collar slips recently and I don't like how tight I have to make the buckle collar for it not to slip.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use an adjustable nylon quick release martingale for puppies. I thought I got it from Pet Edge, might have been JB Wholesalers. 

I use a small round leather martingale all the rest of the time. I got it from an dog show. I also have an all chain black martingale. it is pretty cool, got it at a dog show. There is another post about collars, and where to get them about two weeks ago, and it has lots of sites on it.


----------



## SunKissedRider (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got lots of contacts for martingale collars since I have a slight obsession with buying ones for our greyhound, and I've learned to make them myself, so perhaps I'll just make one that I really like  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are a lot of really nice martingale collars out there made for sighthounds! I've been considering getting one from here: 
Around the Hounds, Custom Dog Collars, Elegant Martingale Collar, Designer Buckle Collars and Velvet Dog Leashes


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Never had one here. Not sure if I'm lucky or it's Jinx's personality she'll pull like a sled dog at the end but she DOES NOT back up to slip the collar


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> Where's a good place to get a martingale? We have had a couple of collar slips recently and I don't like how tight I have to make the buckle collar for it not to slip.


Check out EFC pet supply in Benton City. Her martingales are fabric and really well made!!! I have one for Red. 

I also have a regular one that is almost brand new and doesn't fit anything here, that you are more than welcome to have if you want it!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a big martingale fan too. I have several custom ones for the Italian Greyhounds, and one Dobe-sized one. 

I use the cheap nylon and chain ones right now on the GSD girls. I'm paranoid about dogs slipping their collars.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a friend w/ greyhounds, she makes them for her dogs, and made Karlo one for the 4th of July. I don't use it except for that day! Though my dogs rarely wear collars.

I had to have one for my foster, he would slip a regular flat otherwise. I'd much rather use a martingale than a slip or choke collar.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just found this leather shop online that makes martingales. It's only about 15 minutes from me.  I am definitely taking the girls over there and having martingales made for them soon. 

LDS Leather


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

oh shoot, I was just at EFC on Tuesday to get Orijen! Didn't think to look at the collars. Will have to check next time... thanks Courtney!


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you generally recommend the all fabric or fabric and chain martingales? We've been considering getting one for our girl since we're uber paranoid about lead slipping. 

We have pretty much every other collar made, a choke chain which we never use, a gentle leader which our first trainer insisted on, a flat collar for tags, a prong collar for training, a body harness for puppyhood, an auto harness for the car lol. We'd love to replace the gentle leader for walks though since she hates it. 

Also, does anyone use a martingale for an everyday collar or are they only for walking?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I use the canvas/chain (Cetacea corp makes good ones down in LA). I tried the all-fabric and HATED it. I use it only for walking. I leave his regular collar and tags on and put the martingale lower on the neck which makes it even harder to slip off because there is another collar with tags between it and the head. I love them and have used them for years on my Aussies and GSD/Queensland.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I prefer fabric and chain or all chain martingales. Both work well. The all fabric one, I don't know, just does not give the dog that early warning signal. 

I use them on all of my dogs for everything, but when we are home, we do not do any collar. I use a leather flat collar for tags. I hook the lead on the martingale.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Oh, the reason I like the Cetacea corp ones is the snap. It's hard to find canvas/chain with snap. Sliding over the head works great for the hounds -- but any dog with a head, it is awful to have to readjust to get it off the dog or slid it on when you have a dog excited about riding in the car.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

I may have purchased a poor quality one or the wrong size, though it seemed to fit well, but I had a bad experience with a martingale collar. My 2.5 month old puppy managed to get his lower jaw stuck in the loop. We had to cut the collar on his neck it was so tight.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

> I may have purchased a poor quality one or the wrong size, though it seemed to fit well, but I had a bad experience with a martingale collar. My 2.5 month old puppy managed to get his lower jaw stuck in the loop. We had to cut the collar on his neck it was so tight.


The snap kind would have helped in that instance. I have never had any incidents with the martingales, but they are only on for walking and not left on otherwise. Also, you really should examine the sizing chart that is around here and there. It shows you how to make it neither too tight (chokes) or too loose (slips and does nothing).


----------

